# Comments & Experiences Using BigCartel.com?



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I came across what I think may be a great place to start my hobby that I hope to be a business at some point but wanted to see if any of my friends here have also tried or are currently using BigCartel.com

I read there pages and the tour and understand that I need either a premiere or business paypal account for even the gold (free) package. But I can't seem to find what templates look like other then the thumbnails they show on the tour. The galleries look incredible and a lot of flexibilty so it would be good to grow into a paid site if the money is a flowing but does anyone own a free (gold) membership?

Are there a lot of templates, variations I can do? Also if anyone has any good, bad, and anything in between experiences please let me know.

Thanks Again to all my friends,

~ Tim


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

T D Homa said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I came across what I think may be a great place to start my hobby that I hope to be a business at some point but wanted to see if any of my friends here have also tried or are currently using BigCartel.com~ Tim


Several here use Big Cartel, use the search feature at the top of the page and search "Big Cartel" and you will get several posts where it is discussed.

Katrina


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you're waiting for more feedback in this thread, there's some good info posted about bigcartel in these threads:

bigcartel related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Unless you know html code (so you can change the generic parts), the bigcartel sites are pretty standard. You can load your own header and they have 2 styles of layouts for the products. I just recently started using one, simply to promote and sell t-shirts for my friends who have a girl who needs a heart. I kept it simple on the site. I figured most prople visiting it are buying because of the cause, not the site being "snazzy". It was very easy to set up though. I think it's a great tool to get started.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I like it a lot. We just opened up a couple of stores and have a few more in the works. VERY easy to set-up and tweak!!

The one issue I have is that they only allow the use of Paypal for payments. Adding the ability to use a gateway like Authorize.net would add to a great service.

Try out the free version first. You can always upgrade when you are ready.

Eric


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Just so I understand, I dont have any web design anything.  BiCartel, the $9.99 a month that basically as well for hosting your site there too correct? So you can have the shopping carts/hosting in one all with easy templates?

correct?


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep. If I were you, just sign up for the free version and try it out. If it looks like it will work for you, then sign up for the $9.99 deal.


----------

